# Good Hunting on PLOTS



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

There is so much complaining about lack of access to posted land, and I admit i've done my share also. However I still wonder how many of those complaining have actually tried the available public land. After spending the morning successfully doe hunting in 2f1 on WPA's and Plots land we returned to to 2f2 to look for some bucks. We went to a large Plots area and noticed the dozen pickups and SUV's surrounding the area along the road. We almost left to find another place to hunt when we noticed that there were no hunters on foot at all. Plenty of orange in the trucks though. After observing this for about 15 minutes we decided to ignore the "onlookers" and walk a bit. We chose a piece of slough that looked pretty nasty to walk in and said what the heck. Twenty minutes later we were pulling out a very nice 4X4, no more than 250 yards from three trucks full of "hunters". I just wonder how many people who are complaining were sitting there today, not wanting to do a little walking, grumbling about the poor hunting. Sometimes you have to make some effort to overcome the situation you are in.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

That is exactly why I quit deer hunting, everytime we would set up to walk you would have two or three trucks full of hunters posting around you. They also didn't care where they were shooting. I had enough of that garbage.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

We also had good success today on a WPA that never gets hunted. Saw 3 HUGE bucks, we got lucky enough to get one of them This one was shot at the max, 65 yds using a 30-06. Its a main frame 6x6 but with kicker points it comes to be a 7x8. He had a 19in. spread.

[siteimg]2772[/siteimg]

This will be his 2nd big buck of the year, he shot a 5x5 with his bow a month ago.


----------

